# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  US fissiden grow faster with lower light and no co2

## EvolutionZ

hi guys. anyone noticed that US fissiden tend to grow faster when lighting is low and no or less co2?
take my this few set up as examples.

all my us fissiden are from the same sorce(same LFS)
1.
Lighting : 4.5wpg (72watt PL on a 17 - 18 gallon tank)
us fissiden attatched to SS mesh. and using suction cap to stick to back wall.
co2 : 3bps via Ceramic diffusor
weeks/days for usfissiden to start growing out new fronds : exactly 2weeks

2. rescape tank and tuned down lighting and co2
lighting 2.2wpg (36watt PL)
US fissiden attatched to SS mesh. and using suction cap to stick to back wall.
co2 : 0.5bps via ceramic diffusor
weeks/days for usfissiden to start growing out new fronds: exactly 1week

3.not an rescape. but took out co2
all same as point 2. but on first day when i stoped co2. i introduced us fissiden on mesh same using suction cap to stick to back wall.
same place where i put(as previously i sold the us fissiden away)
and guess what? just 3days im starting to see new light green fronds growing out..
anyone encouter this also?

----------


## EvolutionZ

forget to add that, temperature for all 3 points are 25 - 27C.

----------


## G.rosea

Interesting, of course good news for me who dosen't always remember to use CO2  :Opps: .

----------


## t4.

I've had the same experience. I tried to take a picture of my F. fontanus, which has been growing beautifully with very little light and no CO2 for the past several months. Unfortunately, it turned out terribly, but suffice it to say that I agree with your observation.  :Smile: 

-Chris

----------


## bbpippen

it might work but long term wise with co2 will be better..

----------


## eviltrain

one thing is US fissiden will grow well once it get use to the water. newly introduce US fissiden will grow slower. Once it gets used to the environment, it grows faster.

----------


## Kiatster

Yes Alan is right. And try not to shift the fissiden around too much, leave it in the same spot and once you see new growth, after about 2-3 weeks it will begin to grow faster and faster.

Lower light does not make it grow faster for my case.

----------


## wongkk

How about changing water? Can I also put some fertilizer?

----------


## nononame

Tried US Fissidens it for a few times with 2.6 W/Gallon light, CO2 2bps & temp 26-28 degree celsius but couldn't make it, any advise?

----------


## Wolfgangs246

I was wondering if anyone has any experience in US fissiden growing beyond it's mesh or driftwood? Cause it feels to me like you are covering a lawn with astroturf if the plant never truly takes root in the substrate? Is it possible to get it to take root?

----------


## eviltrain

not actually take root, they have no roots. but they will so call cling themselves onto anything. i got a bunch growing very well on a piece of ADA soil. haha. all started from a fond.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Hah hah wah, like that I must also strive to achieve that same effect. Thanks for the answer eviltrain.  :Smile:

----------


## zenus

I think for most mosses.. don't really require the need to have CO2. Doing regular water changes will help.. Think no need to dose those CO2 pills as well.

----------


## Humble

Hi Seniors

I tried a few attempts at US fissiden but failed, it just started to grow hairy and i just don't understand why.

Was told it's some form of algae attack. No matter how i trimmed it, it just start to grow back.

Parameters as follows;

Lighting: 2.1WPG
CO2: 1BPS
Temperature: 29 - 30 degrees
PH: 6.5

I have invested in a chiller and will be attempting to grow US fissiden again, water parameters will be readjusted.

Lighting: 1.1WPG
CO2: 1BPS
Temperature: 27 degrees
PH: 6.8

Appreciate if Seniors around could provide me with some advice.

Thanks

----------


## Brucegan2

huh?i tot US fissidens require more lights n CO2????

----------


## zenus

That's what i thought as well! but then.. surprising, I manage to grow US fissidens well under a low tech tank..

----------


## Weiyo!

does us fissiden requires good water and lots of light?

----------


## des-cindy

good to hear that us fissiden doesnt need any co2 to grow, was thinking of just keep moss in my tank. now i got another plant to put into my tank .. thanks.. :Smile:

----------


## Dodofish

nice to hear that, i think can consider a new member for the tank soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## suiton

sorry for ot, but where can i purchase us fissiden at? i went to c328 but the uncle said theres no stock...

----------


## Zenith82

> sorry for ot, but where can i purchase us fissiden at? i went to c328 but the uncle said theres no stock...


I have US fissiden for sale if you want. Can contact me at 90260409.

----------


## Shingen

went green chapter on monday and saw them selling those tied on lava rock...

----------


## benxu1976

all we discuss here, it will grow with/ littel CO2, and ph6.5~6.8 and 25~29 degC.
Thanks

----------


## benxu1976

oh.. and not strong light will work as well.

----------


## Ken_ng

Based on what I observe. The fissidens grow better with low temperature and high light.
Anyone?

----------


## Shadow

It grow differently in different water condition. US fissiden in low light will grow thin and long and in high light will grow dense short and fat.

----------


## Sadan

Thanks for the comparison shifu! 
Any idea if different water temperature will cause any differences? 
How about the colour? Will it be of different.shades of green due to the different perimeters?

----------


## Shadow

Water temperature will also cause different but the fissiden pictures I post are grown at same temp 25C. The color is just due to camera white balance the actual fissidens are same color.

Good question, I should update my blog.

----------


## Sadan

Thanks for the clarification shifu. Based on what I read, they are able to survive in room temperature right? (~28°c) 
Will there be a difference in their out look other than growth rate? Care to share the recommanded photo period?

----------


## Shadow

Unfortunately I cant recall what is it look like when grow at 28C. All my tank photo period is 8 hrs a day.

----------


## Sadan

Thanks for all the knowledge shared!

----------


## drab

Hiya folks, I'm a newbie. Just hoping for some advice on growing this..
I bought a tub from NA and tied them to a mesh. It has been a few months and I guess you can say that they are growing well, very thick but slightly "blackish".

It the "blackish" due to algae? Anyway to make them look so green like the brothers here?

Since they are tied to a mesh and growing very thick and dense, how do I grow more of them? Untie them from the current mesh and split them up into more meshes? Would I hurt them if I do that?

----------


## Shadow

maybe, wont know until see it. To propagate fissiden you can just trim them and tie the trimmed part to something else.

----------


## herns22

They also grow faster when they are close to light.

----------


## blitz2003

green chapter should have.. and good high grades one...

----------


## MRJee

> Hiya folks, I'm a newbie. Just hoping for some advice on growing this..
> I bought a tub from NA and tied them to a mesh. It has been a few months and I guess you can say that they are growing well, very thick but slightly "blackish".
> 
> It the "blackish" due to algae? Anyway to make them look so green like the brothers here?


Yes, I have the same issue of "blackish" for the fissiden. Mine is a low tech 40cm by 25cm tank. No CO2 except occasional excel dosing with a 3 x 3watt led for light. Temperature is constantly hovering around 22 degree celsius. What is the cause for the blackish for the fissidens?

----------


## nicholasliao

I would like to know the blackish part around my US fissidens as well. The US fiss appears to be rotting. I'm not sure whether to throw them away or its a natural occurence?

I would also like to know if anyone has any tips to secure US fissidens to a branchy bogwood. I heard that mini fiss seems to secure itself better than the US fiss.

----------


## changyao

my mini fissiden are also blackish when i introduced them to my tank for a couple of weeks, after weeks in chilled water and co2, they turn green again.

----------


## nicholasliao

Any success with tanks wothout co2? There are a couple of posts in the forum that users have success with non co2 tanks as well.

What I want to know actually is if the blackish part is due to rotting leaves, algae growth or just natural moss colour?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## changyao

they should be natural, they are probably adapting to the new tank. Putting them in non co2 tank, they turn green slower.

----------


## Shadow

> Any success with tanks wothout co2? There are a couple of posts in the forum that users have success with non co2 tanks as well.


If you mean no CO2 at all, then it is not possible. All plant nead CO2  :Opps: . If you mean no CO2 injection, sure, read my post #26. Low tech tank mean no CO2 injection

----------


## pearljam

wow! us fiss without co2?..i'll probably try this..hope it will work

----------


## atmagoulick

Yes,
Many plants grow better without CO2. I am disappointed that I bought into CO2.

----------


## RonWill

Atmagoulick, that is a over-generalized statement. Coming from Michigan, I'm guessing your tank's temperature is pretty low, perhaps 22-25° Celsius or 71-77° Fahrenheit? Living in one of the northern states, your year-round average temps range from 14°F to 83°F (-10°C to 28°C). Is that not right?

Plants certainly do much better in cooler waters but CO² fertilization has a place in the aquatic hobby. It's a matter of how we use it.

----------


## atmagoulick

I use fluorescent lights in one tank and metal halide lights in another. The temperature is in the mid 60's to low 70's year round. The water is from the Detroit river. It has lots of minerals left from the glaciers. CO2 did not increase plant growth. It only lowers the ph. This is from my observations. I have three CO2 regulators to sell or trade you. Two of them are "Carbon Doser" . According to the website www.aquariumplants.com "the most precise CO2 regulator in the world". One is up-aqua.com. It is also an electronic CO2 regulator for a larger aquarium.

----------


## herns

> I use fluorescent lights in one tank and metal halide lights in another. The temperature is in the mid 60's to low 70's year round. The water is from the Detroit river. It has lots of minerals left from the glaciers. CO2 did not increase plant growth. It only lowers the ph. This is from my observations. I have three CO2 regulators to sell or trade you. Two of them are "Carbon Doser" . According to the website www.aquariumplants.com "the most precise CO2 regulator in the world". One is up-aqua.com. It is also an electronic CO2 regulator for a larger aquarium.



The regulator on the left is a custom made Cornelius single stage regulator, I've built one about 3-4 weeks ago. You dont need a carbon doser.
The regulator on the right is china made regulator.

----------


## herns

> Yes,
> Many plants grow better without CO2. I am disappointed that I bought into CO2.


in a low light, it is possible to go without CO2. But, when you go med to high light, especially you want a colored plants, then CO2 is ideal.

----------


## dan001

is it a must to have low temperatures for mini fissiden to grow well? mine's been turning a little dark and growing very slowly

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> is it a must to have low temperatures for mini fissiden to grow well? mine's been turning a little dark and growing very slowly


Not really necessary, i keep mini fissidens in my tanks with average room temperatures of 28-29°C without issues.

I've even kept them in outdoor containers that hit 31-32°C and they still grow too. So its possible for them to adapt over time. 

You can check out my outdoor grow-out thread for some reference: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ject-Fissidens

Mini fissidens do tend to be slow growers even in the best conditions though, so you just have to be patient with them. The advantage of slow growth is they are also relatively low maintenance plants too. 

Their color is also generally darker in comparison to the other types of mosses like java or christmas moss, so its their natural characteristic. The color can also be affected by light availability too, less light = darker green.

----------


## dan001

> Not really necessary, i keep mini fissidens in my tanks with average room temperatures of 28-29°C without issues.
> 
> I've even kept them in outdoor containers that hit 31-32°C and they still grow too. So its possible for them to adapt over time. 
> 
> You can check out my outdoor grow-out thread for some reference: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ject-Fissidens
> 
> Mini fissidens do tend to be slow growers even in the best conditions though, so you just have to be patient with them. The advantage of slow growth is they are also relatively low maintenance plants too. 
> 
> Their color is also generally darker in comparison to the other types of mosses like java or christmas moss, so its their natural characteristic. The color can also be affected by light availability too, less light = darker green.


Ah I see! thanks for the advice. I have been growing it for a few months now, i guess i need to dedicate more light to it haha. Mine does not grow in height anymore, been stagnant for a while now, is there a reason for it?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Ah I see! thanks for the advice. I have been growing it for a few months now, i guess i need to dedicate more light to it haha. Mine does not grow in height anymore, been stagnant for a while now, is there a reason for it?


Well, mini fissidens do tend to stay short and compact with individual fronds growing to at most 2cm length... i usually see them growing more densely across an object over time, rather than grow longer (hence its low maintenance characteristic, no need to trim so often). They don't actually keep growing into long strands like christmas moss or java moss.

I do notice that once an entire object is covered densely in mini fissidens, they tend to stop growing and start flaking bits off (which will float around and attach to other objects). Usually by then most people will trim and harvest the mini fissidens to reattach onto more objects.

----------


## dan001

> Well, mini fissidens do tend to stay short and compact with individual fronds growing to at most 2cm length... i usually see them growing more densely across an object over time, rather than grow longer (hence its low maintenance characteristic, no need to trim so often). They don't actually keep growing into long strands like christmas moss or java moss.
> 
> I do notice that once an entire object is covered densely in mini fissidens, they tend to stop growing and start flaking bits off (which will float around and attach to other objects). Usually by then most people will trim and harvest the mini fissidens to reattach onto more objects.


Ahh i see! Thanks a lot for the explanation! Now i understand what is happening to mine!  :Smile:

----------


## fed949

I think it is because of temperature are 25 - 27C

----------


## kalkwasser

Hi, any bro here has some excess of this moss to spare? Please pm me.

----------

